

Part 3 of the Ace Attorney version of the Debian CTTE init system debate - teddyh
http://aceattorney.sparklin.org/jeu.php?id_proces=58428

======
teddyh
As previously discussed here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7203500](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7203500)

Part 1:
[http://aceattorney.sparklin.org/jeu.php?id_proces=57684](http://aceattorney.sparklin.org/jeu.php?id_proces=57684)

Part 2:
[http://aceattorney.sparklin.org/jeu.php?id_proces=57899](http://aceattorney.sparklin.org/jeu.php?id_proces=57899)

